# find the queen contest!



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

here is an enlarged picture of my swarm on a bedsheet. can you find the queen?

good luck!


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

darn... i couldnt get the picture any bigger. any ideas on how to do this? the actual resolution is 500Xsomething, but i can't get the picture to post bigger. sorry


----------



## kosh (Apr 6, 2004)

OOO OOO me me! i found her. She's the bee on the sheet.. :haha:


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

yeah~~~~~~ the one right in the middle! don't you see her? :haha: 

:haha: 


justgojumpit


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

She's the one wearing the international orange distress vest.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Mitch is the one that found her! Here she is in her orange vest.  

Thanks for the great picture.  










justgojumpit, you can try these two free picture editors to crop and resize your pictures. Takes a bit of a learning curve but is well worth the time in the long run.

Irfanview, http://www.irfanview.com/
XnView, http://xnview.com/


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Looks like a bunch of sheet to me!


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

hahaha...

for one to have such humor so early in the morning!

that demands admiration  

justgojumpit


----------

